# Carter Ranks Himself Fifth



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

1. Shaq
2. Kobe
3. Iverson
4. T-Mac
5. CARTER

heres the link

Vince Ranks Himself Fifth


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

The sound is late to the movement of their lips :laugh:


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

are you like a poster at realgm.com? because all of your info seems to me like it comes straight outta those message boards....no offense....but im curious


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

yeah i post there....yah i got it from there.....just trying to add more **** to this site....


----------



## TO4LIFE (Jun 13, 2002)

That kinda makes me mad.

I think Carter should have said "I am the best player in the NBA, and screw the rest because they don't matter when I'm on the court".

Seriously...I'm getting REALLY annoyed with everyone trying to be humble nowadays.


And if he is trying to be feirce and he ranks himself 5...thats BS IMO


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Personally I'd rank Duncan, Garnett and Jason Kidd at least, ahead of Vince, but Vince has his own opinion, and frankly, cut him some slack guys. What's he supposed to say, "I'm #1"? If he said that everyone would be on his jock, saying he's not that good, not as good as Shaq, and he isn't, because he can't dominate like Shaq! Or if he said "I'd rank myself 10-15", then everyone would say he has no confidence and won't change.

I would say anywhere between 5-8 is pretty accurate for Vince <b>at the moment</b>. I also think he's better than Ivy. But still, that's my opinion, Vince has a different opinion. He's not right, and I'm not right either.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Shaq is in because of Shaq.
Kobe is in because he wins 3 titles.
Iverson is in becuase of the way he carries his team.
T-mac is in just because he is Vince cousin.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I think Vince was being modest. I have no gripe about where he ranks himself, I just don't like who he ranked ahead of himself. He is better than Kobe and Iverson IMO.....


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

and this is coming from a Kings fan? Bulls fan? Blazers fan?


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> T-mac is in just because he is Vince cousin.


What? McGrady has carried his team just as much as Iverson yet you say "just because he is Vince's cousin"??? Why the hate?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Personally I'd rank Duncan, Garnett and Jason Kidd at least, ahead of Vince, but Vince has his own opinion, and frankly, cut him some slack guys. What's he supposed to say, "I'm #1"? If he said that everyone would be on his jock, saying he's not that good, not as good as Shaq, and he isn't, because he can't dominate like Shaq! Or if he said "I'd rank myself 10-15", then everyone would say he has no confidence and won't change.
> 
> I would say anywhere between 5-8 is pretty accurate for Vince <b>at the moment</b>. I also think he's better than Ivy. But still, that's my opinion, Vince has a different opinion. He's not right, and I'm not right either.


I agree with your reply here. Vince might think this way because of his injury-laden year, but when he returns healthy for 02/03, we'll more than likely see the Vince that dominated the olympics star teammates!

As for his choices today( In November, he may choose differently ), they are his and I have no problem ever with the choice people make. He is entitled to choose who he wants in whatever order he wants.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sime *
> and this is coming from a Kings fan? Bulls fan? Blazers fan?


And???


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Iverson third? Man what a joke


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Wilt_The_Stilt *
> Iverson third? Man what a joke


Don't you think that Vince being an NBA all star is entitled to his own opinion without his "opinion" being called "a joke"? I wish people would stop bashing a personal opinion and in this case, the personal opinion of a STAR NBA player.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Completely agree. I personally don't think Vince's list is perfect, but it's accurate enough. All 5 players he mentioned are worthy of top-5 all NBA, regardless of position.


----------



## Da_Funk (Jul 9, 2002)

Most people wouldn't agree Vince is top 5. I don't even know if I do. But at the start of each season I always say this is the season Vince will bust out and have a MVP year. THis could be the year he wants to prove everyone wrong who said he sucks after he got hurt.


----------

